
Serious accusations against AdBlock Plus - mxfh
http://www.h-online.com/newsticker/news/item/Serious-accusations-against-AdBlock-Plus-1897360.html
======
Rondom
Link to Google translation of blog post describing the issues in detail:

[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&pre...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mobilegeeks.de%2Fadblock-
plus-undercover-einblicke-in-ein-mafioeses-werbenetzwerk%2F&act=url)

~~~
cowchase
Alternatives: Chrome: [http://getadblock.com/](http://getadblock.com/)
Firefox: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-
edge/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-edge/) Safari:
[https://safariadblock.com/](https://safariadblock.com/)

